# Why No Password Required



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

My husband has a Samsung Tab 4. He has a Yahoo email account and a Gmail account set up that BOTH feed into the "email" app on the tablet. Yes - he has things sync'd. But after having a laptop recently compromised, he's wondering why he doesn't have to enter a login or password like he'd have to do on the laptop. It doesn't seem very secure the way it is. Other than disregarding the email function for the Tablet, is there a way to make email accounts more secure?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

You can use the following link (URL) to log out of Gmail:

https://mail.google.com/mail/?logout&hl=en&hlor

(Don't know about Yahoo).


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

The link just took me to MY login to Google accounts. I completely log off my email accounts now since I've just gotten my laptop cleaned up from being hacked. Once I login (on your link) - it only takes me to my Gmail account. 

Sorry - I don't think I am clear on what I'm asking. I don't understand his tablet so I'm not much help to him or describing what he's doing or trying to do.

When he logs into Gmail on his laptop, he has to enter a password.
When he logs into his Yahoo on the laptop, he has to enter both his login ID and the password.

When he is working on his Samsung Tab 4, he has to login to get into Yahoo IF he goes to the Yahoo App. If he goes to the Gmail App, no login in required. If he goes to the EMAIL app that is on the tablet, both Yahoo and Gmail emails are there - no login required. 

So that brings up the question - how can the emails that are going to the tablet be secure if there is no login required. If he decided to use the individual apps (Gmail and Yahoo - and not use the Tablet's email app) he can log out of Yahoo, but can't find a way to log out of Gmail. 

A thought - is there security to these emails because of A/V and security software installed on the Tablet? I apologize again for not being clear - hope I've done a better job this time.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

1) Use the above URL on the tablet to log out of Gmail.

2) Close the browser.

3) Reopen the browser and go to http://www.gmail.com

Is it now prompting you for a password?

If not, do you have the browser setup to remember your gmail username and password and auto-log-you-on-to-gmail?


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Thank you for you help. No matter what he does, he can still get into Gmail without logging in again.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Check to make sure his browser is not setup to remember his Gmail username and password.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

The Gmail app for Android doesn't support logging out of a Google;Gmail account like the Yahoo Mail app does. The only way you can log out of a Gmail account from the Gmail app is to delete/remove the Google Account from the device through Settings > Accounts. The Gmail App is just one of many apps that can access or use/require the Google Accounts on an Android device. Several other apps, including non-Google apps, can access those accounts if they acquire the necessary permissions.

A Google Account and associated services are a central part of Android. Of course you could get rid of all Google Accounts on an Android device, but that will leave it heavily restricted in terms of features, functionality and security. You need at least one Google Account (main/primary) that is NEVER removed from the device for full functionality of the android device, and any number of additional (secondary) accounts as desired.

Instead of seeking to secure his Google Account on the Gmail app, he should secure his Google Account overall and his Samsung Tab 4. Security ought to start from the device-level (low-level). He can further secure his Google Account by enabling 2-factor authentication (requires more than just a password), for example, a security code texted to his phone via SMS in addition to the password, to log into his Google Account. To secure his account, he should go to https://security.google.com/setting...t?continue=https://myaccount.google.com/intro and start the security check-up process that will take him through steps in making his acoount more secure.


----------



## flydonna (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the great info and clarification. He does have good security programs on his Tablet and I had a feeling they might be doing the job - we just weren't sure. I agree - it should start with the device. Guess we're both a little paranoid after being hacked last week. Now I'm leery of EVERYTHING!! Probably should have been more leery all along. Live & Learn. THANKS!


----------

